# Poplar as firewood?



## peterc38 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi,

I have been lurking a couple months but this is my first post. I have a woodstove anb I was wondering if anyone has any experience burning poplar for firewood. I think technically the trees I am talking about are Aspen (quaking and big tooth) but everyone in here (Maine) seems to use the generic term of poplar.

I have a fair amount on my land I could cut. I'd like to thin it out anyway to give some of the more valuable tree species (to me anyway) of oak and maple room to grow.

I thought it might be ok for fires in spring/fall, especially since it is free.

Any opinions?


----------



## bore_pig (Oct 12, 2008)

*My experience............*

It burns relatively hot, but super fast. Leaves a lot of ash. Good for early fall, late spring, and good for getting a fire started fast in the middle of winter! When it's free, Burn It! Splits easy too!


----------



## Chuck Diesel (Oct 12, 2008)

It all burns:monkey:


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 12, 2008)

Not quite the same but I burn poplar 2x4s I get from factory down the street. Better than pine not as good as oak. As said if its free its good. And quit lurking it freaks people out. HeHe


----------



## myzamboni (Oct 12, 2008)

peterc38 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been lurking a couple months but this is my first post. I have a woodstove anb I was wondering if anyone has any experience burning poplar for firewood. I think technically the trees I am talking about are Aspen (quaking and big tooth) but everyone in here (Maine) seems to use the generic term of poplar.
> 
> ...



I thought up your way Aspen was called Popple (different than poplar)


----------



## Outdoorsman (Oct 12, 2008)

myzamboni said:


> I thought up your way Aspen was called Popple (different than poplar)



Here in Mi that (Popple) is the generic for a couple of the the lower BTU "hardwoods" such as Aspen & Poplar. Some would add Basswood & Cottonwood to that count as well. All are sort of gofer woods, put in a load and gofer more.

Not really as bad as all that really, but you get the idea. Like already posted it makes very good starter fuel, dries down very fast compared to the denser hardwoods like Oak, Hickory, Osage ect. and is just fine in mild to moderate temps. Not a great choice though when the wind blows and temps are 15* or less. Unless you enjoy frequently reloading....then just gofer more...


----------



## bore_pig (Oct 12, 2008)

Good call. I was describing Popple.


----------



## rbtree (Oct 12, 2008)

The genus populus includes numerous cottonwood species, aspen, poplar--grey, silver, lombardy, etc.....all a soft wood that is light when dry, with low heat value. Liriodendron tulipefera wood is sold as "poplar" lumber. A misnomer....It is called poplar in the east, and tulip tree out west.

Basswood is linden...a soft wood, but not called poplar...


----------



## abohac (Oct 12, 2008)

Outdoorsman said:


> Here in Mi that (Popple) is the generic for a couple of the the lower BTU "hardwoods" such as Aspen & Poplar. Some would add Basswood & Cottonwood to that count as well. All are sort of gofer woods, put in a load and gofer more.
> 
> Not really as bad as all that really, but you get the idea. Like already posted it makes very good starter fuel, dries down very fast compared to the denser hardwoods like Oak, Hickory, Osage ect. and is just fine in mild to moderate temps. Not a great choice though when the wind blows and temps are 15* or less. Unless you enjoy frequently reloading....then just gofer more...


Yes, the term "popple" is slang for poplar and in the country a person would almost look at you funny if you used the the term poplar (at least we would all know you haven't been in the woods much here in MI). Around here we use the term "cottonwood" even more than "popple" even though we are talking about the same thing. With all the crap said, yes I burn a ton of popple. Take care of it (split it and stack it and cover it if you can an let it cure for at least a year and you will have some pretty good stuff. I couldn't give it away around here so I sell hard wood for a good price and burn the stuff everyone thinks is junk.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree, cut it, split it, stack covered and burn it. Good in fall and spring, or if you're home all day and can keep stokin.


----------



## AOD (Oct 12, 2008)

I had cut up and split a big Poplar log for my grandmother last winter. I dont know where it came from, I think a neighbor dragged it in front of my other logs and left it. I split it small so she can handle it, she throws 15 chunks at a time into her Holland furnace and makes a roaring fire, once it goes out the house stays warm for hours, until the sun is up and it warms up outside. I told her to burn it up now and save the white oak for colder weather.


----------



## reaperman (Oct 12, 2008)

A few years back some wood peddlers, around here were selling popple trees
under the term "Canadian birch". Only to benefit their pocketbooks.


----------



## wdchuck (Oct 13, 2008)

There's 4 cords all split/stacked/dried for this winter, so we can sell some cherry/hickory/oak if the opportunity presents itself. 

Sounds like your supply is easily available, can cut it on your terms, close to home....doesn't get much better than that, use it, it'll warm the stove.


----------



## woodbooga (Oct 13, 2008)

I've burnt a fair amount of poplar and cottonwood. Almost weightless when dry. It's a good fuel for mid-day when the house gets a lot of passive solar heat. It's also good for baking in the oven since it burns hot and fast.

Bottom line is: if it's free and easy, I'll snag it. But, if there's an ash log alongside a poplar, I'm going to take the ash first. (But you can't wait too long - the stuff rots real quick)

I've heard it said that it was used as wedding presents for newlyweds in the interest of getting grandkids as soon as possible. The low btu content would force the young couple to come up with some alternate way of keeping warm.


----------



## slofr8 (Oct 13, 2008)

I also have a lot of popple on my wood lot that I could (should) cut and sell but I'm not quite ready yet. So I cut what blows down for fire wood and love it. As mentioned it's easy to work up and is great for every thing except an over night burn. For that I have beech and maple. 
I'll split it and pile it in a spot so that the sun and wind do a good job of drying it. Some people wouldn't burn it if it was given to them. I can burn anything I want but make sure 1/3 of my years supply is popple.
Dan.


----------



## 3S Logger (Oct 13, 2008)

I burn Poplar because it is basically all there is in my neck of the woods.Bore Pigs description is of Poplar is right on the money.I wish there was some hardwood around here to harvest for those -30 and -40 degree days in the dead of winter we get here.


----------



## wmflemingc (Jan 12, 2011)

*Poplar wirewood*

Have been burning poplar with red oak. You have to keep your screen up when burning the poplar. It does diffenitly POP. Throws ambers out off a fireplace frequently.


----------



## Yoopermike (Jan 12, 2011)

abohac said:


> Yes, the term "popple" is slang for poplar and in the country a person would almost look at you funny if you used the the term poplar (at least we would all know you haven't been in the woods much here in MI). Around here we use the term "cottonwood" even more than "popple" even though we are talking about the same thing. With all the crap said, yes I burn a ton of popple. Take care of it (split it and stack it and cover it if you can an let it cure for at least a year and you will have some pretty good stuff. I couldn't give it away around here so I sell hard wood for a good price and burn the stuff everyone thinks is junk.


 
Not sure what part of MI your from but in my neck of the woods if you speak the word "cottonwood" yer gonna get some weird looks, or aspen for that matter. Its all Popple here!... maybe thats just us yoopers up here!


----------



## Iska3 (Jan 12, 2011)

wdchuck said:


> Sounds like your supply is easily available, can cut it on your terms, close to home....doesn't get much better than that, use it, it'll warm the stove.



We call it daytime wood. Some of my friends burn it 24/7 in their bigger OWB. If it's free, it's in my stove... Easy to cut and easy to split. Hard to beat free heat by any name.


----------



## mga (Jan 12, 2011)

rbtree said:


> The genus populus includes numerous cottonwood species, aspen, poplar--grey, silver, lombardy, etc.....all a soft wood that is light when dry, with low heat value. Liriodendron tulipefera wood is sold as "poplar" lumber. A misnomer....It is called poplar in the east, and tulip tree out west.
> 
> Basswood is linden...a soft wood, but not called poplar...


 
i thought a tulip tree and a poplar tree were two different trees, but belonging to the same family?

even the leaves are shaped different.


----------



## Hlakegollum (Jan 12, 2011)

mga said:


> i thought a tulip tree and a poplar tree were two different trees, but belonging to the same family?
> 
> even the leaves are shaped different.


 
Tulip is a huge tree, up to 200 feet tall. Aspen is much smaller.


----------



## sdhershey (Jan 12, 2011)

I too have alot of poplar on my land, and have been slowly cutting it and splitting it very small for kindling. When its dry it'll get going real quick and works well for fire starting.


----------



## michigander (Jan 12, 2011)

Years ago, I had a couple "BIG" cottonwoods blow down. I cut and split it up! My gas furnace didn't start for over two winters. And it was free! It all burns! Use it up before it gets punky!


----------



## jimbojango (Jan 12, 2011)

We've been making lumber out of them for our cattle trailers. They are about the most resistant wood to piss and #### you ever met  Why waste good oak on something that wants to rot? besides, its light and easy to get people to give to you


----------



## double E (Jan 12, 2011)

I am new to the world of wood burning and cutting just started 4 weeks ago. But I have spent alot of time in the woods hunting, this might be a stupid ? but here in maryland we have a ton of Tulip poplars they get the yellow flower on them and get huge, would this be the same as a tulip/aspin/popple tree and if not is a tulip poplar decent wood.


----------



## songofthewood (Jan 12, 2011)

Nailsbeats said:


> I agree, cut it, split it, stack covered and burn it. Good in fall and spring, or if you're home all day and can keep stokin.




:agree2:


----------



## darkbyrd (Jan 12, 2011)

double E said:


> I am new to the world of wood burning and cutting just started 4 weeks ago. But I have spent alot of time in the woods hunting, this might be a stupid ? but here in maryland we have a ton of Tulip poplars they get the yellow flower on them and get huge, would this be the same as a tulip/aspin/popple tree and if not is a tulip poplar decent wood.


 
Tulip poplar is different, but it is exactly as described. Spring wood, fall wood, starter wood. I'll cut and split it if it is free and easy, right now I have better wood around.


----------



## jimbojango (Jan 12, 2011)

i'll give you ALL the cottonwood you want to come cut  all!!!!!!


----------



## double E (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks, if it burns like the the woods above I will be cutting plenty of it. It is free and right in the front, back, and side yards of my house access does'nt get any easier.


----------



## rmount (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree with what everyone has said about it being a good spring/fall wood, it is also great for cook fires. Just be sure to split it soon after you fell it. Poplar goes punky fast if left in rounds or logs.


----------



## darkbyrd (Jan 12, 2011)

double E said:


> Thanks, if it burns like the the woods above I will be cutting plenty of it. It is free and right in the front, back, and side yards of my house access does'nt get any easier.


 
I'd be all over that! Don't get rid of your shade, or you'll pay for it in the summer!


----------



## double E (Jan 12, 2011)

darkbyrd said:


> I'd be all over that! Don't get rid of your shade, or you'll pay for it in the summer!


 
Definetly won't get rid of the shade. I have thickets of them around the house with most ranging from 4-10" in diameter. Most are in the way of future plans (wood sheds and such) but would like to take alot out before they get to big to fell safely close to the house.


----------



## mhyme71 (Jan 13, 2011)

I burn tulip poplar/aspen during the day and i will throw a piece or two in at night if the fires a little low. If definately wont get you through the night. in spring and fall it does a good job. I have got tulips taking over the woods they grow like weeds gonna have to start knockin em down. I have one tulip thats over 6 ft in diameter gonna have the amish mill some of them up for me for 11 cents a b.f


----------



## double E (Jan 13, 2011)

YES! they do grow like weeds. 6ft thats a biggun. We have one close to that on the property I hunt, serves as a great land mark.


----------



## Maul Man (Jan 13, 2011)

Iska3 said:


> We call it daytime wood. Some of my friends burn it 24/7 in their bigger OWB. If it's free, it's in my stove... Easy to cut and easy to split. Hard to beat free heat by any name.


 
I:agree2:
I used to be a wood snob burning only shagbark hickory or maple until I got on this web site. Now ,I pretty well burn anything, poplar included.


----------



## 1harlowr (Jan 13, 2011)

Cut up a tulip poplar this summer for someone. It was 32"+ dbh. When green it's heavy, when dry it's pretty light. Burns well with very little ash. Burnt a cord+ in October in the OWB. 
It was free. I wouldn't pay for it, but it's not terrible wood to burn.


----------

